
Show HN: Convert 170 currency rates using your terminal - akepinski
https://github.com/xxczaki/cash-cli
======
ArtWomb
Ah, thanks for this. Have something similar using fixer api, but only displays
quotes. Not conversions. And not as pretty printed ;)

Uses Fixer.io - Foreign exchange JSON API

[https://fixer.io/](https://fixer.io/)

